# Bees in the cherry trees



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

The bees have been working our Yoshino Cherry Tree since it blossomed on 17 March. Can't wait to get my own hives started next month so my bees can work this tree next year.










http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb443/petebridwell/Bee Pics/DSC_4685.jpg

http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb443/petebridwell/Bee Pics/DSC_4678.jpg

http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb443/petebridwell/Bee Pics/DSC_4643.jpg


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Cherry blossom and the bee - the joys of beekeeping


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I very much like the second picture.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Some very nice pics.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

sevenmmm said:


> I very much like the second picture.


I set it as my computer desktop background image.

If it were just a bit larger it would be perfect...


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

Hopefully this link will take you to the full size version of the 2nd pic. If not, throw me a suggestion...

Thanks for all the comments too.

http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb443/petebridwell/Bee Pics/DSC_4685-1.jpg


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

That third pic in the first post is really lovely! What zone do those trees grow in?


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

It says they grow in zones 5 to 8...I'm in zone 7 (TN).


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Pete! Bummer, I'm in zone 4  That is a seriously beautiful tree. I enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

S&H said:


> I set it as my computer desktop background image.
> 
> If it were just a bit larger it would be perfect...


Fabulous idea. I am very much a no background picture kind of guy but that shot is gorgeous.:applause: That is going to have to stay up at least through spring. I hope you don't mind, Pete. -James


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

S&H said:


> I set it as my computer desktop background image.
> 
> If it were just a bit larger it would be perfect...


Fabulous idea. I am very much a no background picture kind of guy but that shot is gorgeous.:applause: That is going to have to stay up at least through spring. I hope you don't mind, Pete. -James


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

dixiebooks said:


> Fabulous idea. I am very much a no background picture kind of guy but that shot is gorgeous.:applause: That is going to have to stay up at least through spring. I hope you don't mind, Pete. -James


Thanks folks...I'll leave it posted for as long as you like.


----------

